# Shop, manufacturer, demo vehicles.



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I know several members here are in the industry and many have their own shops so I figure this is a great spot for this thread.

If you were to start new today what would you look for in your companies own demo vehicle and how much do you put into the entire install? By how much I mean do you go simple and clean, do you go crazy and use it to show your skills building door pods, custom enclosed amp racks, or do you to hell with it and build a wall and go for pure SPL?
Would you go with something like a Scion Xb that gives you the ability to carry product, a place for a large box for an SPL woofer setup as run your mono blocks, or amps that are geared more towards the SPL. It's not the fanciest of vehicles but it is fine as an everyday driver IMO. 
Or do you go for a different style vehicle, either 4 door or coupe and do a high end SQ system that is everything you like in a system. A/B amps, reference type mids and highs and a sub that was specifically designed as an SQ woofer?

Lastly would you simply run your companies name, number, website on the windows or do you go for a complete wrap that you can use to highlight you different lines? 

This is just something I've wondered for a while now. None of the shops around me have demo vehicles or custom show cars. 90% of their ability to show you a product is in a room with demo boards.


----------

